# Pain around the front of my leg



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

I usually start feeling pain in the front of my leg after the first run or two. Could this be my angles?


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Pain on your shin?


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> Pain on your shin?


Yup pretty much, could it be from plowing down the mountain as well? Excessive heel side?


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

It could be a number of things, it's kind of hard to say. 

I doubt it's your binding angle, usually you will get knee pain if it's related to binding angles or width as your knees will experience the most pressure from an unnatural stance. 

Is it both legs or just one? Have you had any issues in the past with your legs? Does it hurt if you go running?

I'm thinking, since you mentioned plowing down the mountain, it could be from excessive heel side. When you pull your toes up toward your shins, the front of your shins flex. It's odd that you would get pain from it though.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> It could be a number of things, it's kind of hard to say.
> 
> I doubt it's your binding angle, usually you will get knee pain if it's related to binding angles or width as your knees will experience the most pressure from an unnatural stance.
> 
> ...


No issues in the past but it is happening in both legs. Maybe not even pain but almost feels like pressure. Doesn't hurt if I go running or even lift in the gym.

LOL this was an issue from my first season when I would go on a long green plowing the whole way. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't any of my gear since I am headed to Vail in a week.

Thanks man


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it near your boots? That's the only thing I can really think of. Maybe they are causing some sort of pressure on your shin. Maybe the liners are too tight? I'm not sure. If you get the pain again, try adjusting your boots some and see if that helps.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

If your getting a pain in your shins I am starting to think it might be your forward lean with your highbacks. Try setting them back a little more and see what happens. Do you have a really aggressive forward lean on them?

Other than that, I would just think your boots might be too tight around your foot and ankle area and not tight enough around your upper shin causing alot of stress on your shin.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Dysantic said:


> If your getting a pain in your shins I am starting to think it might be your forward lean with your highbacks. Try setting them back a little more and see what happens. Do you have a really aggressive forward lean on them?
> 
> Other than that, I would just think your boots might be too tight around your foot and ankle area and not tight enough around your upper shin causing alot of stress on your shin.


That's a good thought about forward lean, I didn't think about that at all.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It's probably your boots not fitting well or being too stiff. The forward lean could be part of it but if I had to bet money on what's causing your pain I would definitely go with it being your boots. 

Did you have this issue with your previous boots, or are these your first pair?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

nofxn said:


> I usually start feeling pain in the front of my leg after the first run or two. Could this be my angles?


Could be your angle, could be the muscle in your leg that causes shin splints. What kinds of other exercise do you do?


----------



## Howlingsonnets (Nov 26, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> Pain on your shin?


Could be shin splints.....

I had them from soccer and it basically just a product of constant hitting the ground running on hard surface (in this case landing and shredding)

Try putting ice on for 30...heat for 30....


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

It's not shin splints. They said there is no pain when running and anyone who has had shin splints will tell you that running with them hurts a lot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Op, if it is in mainly your leading leg, and is on the outside edge mid/center of your shin....(left if regular or right if goofy). And its muscle and not bone...

Anyway early season my "tibialis anterior (muscle)" on the leading leg is often very tense/cramped and in pain after a day of charging...due to steering with the front knee...one of those odd muscles used in riding. An hour or 2 after getting off the hill it relaxes and the pain is often significantly reduced or gone.


----------



## Howlingsonnets (Nov 26, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> It's not shin splints. They said there is no pain when running and anyone who has had shin splints will tell you that running with them hurts a lot.


Yea it def does...real painful

Thats all i got....good luck hope u figure out


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

Figured out it was from being on heelside too much and plowing down the mountain like a newbie. I got better and more comfortable at toe side and didn't have the problem anymore.


----------

